# Personal Gym Photo's



## John Ziegler (Sep 30, 2015)

Pics of personal gyms.

If I had one it would look like this plus a benchpress squat rack dumbell rack deadlift platform jump ropes and a focus bag. Never under 80 degrees. I hate freezing in a gym. And a good stereo system 







[/IMG]


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## HydroEJP88 (Sep 30, 2015)

Herm you told me that you wouldn't put this pic up. On a side note I did hit a pr that day


----------



## mickems (Sep 30, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


>



Herm, isn't that your apartment?


----------



## LeanHerm (Sep 30, 2015)

Yeah doc, pob, alpha, and dys came to hangout


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 30, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah doc, pob, alpha, and dys came to hangout



I'm on the right. You can tell bc I missed shaving part of the wookie patch off right in the middle of my chest


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 30, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


>



Ya lbn el Sharmouta! That looks familiar.


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 30, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


>



#wontheinternet


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 30, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Ya lbn el Sharmouta! That looks familiar.



Ha! She's a very nice woman BGH!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 30, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Ha! She's a very nice woman BGH!



Well fuk me. The translation I got was SOB. Sorry man.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 30, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Well fuk me. The translation I got was SOB. Sorry man.



Yea it could mean son of a bitch. Sharmouta is more commonly used to refer to prostitutes and whores and such but SOB fits in there too! You get an A for the semester and finish with honors lol


----------



## stonetag (Sep 30, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Pics of personal gyms.
> 
> If I had one it would look like this plus a benchpress squat rack dumbell rack deadlift platform jump ropes and a focus bag. Never under 80 degrees. I hate freezing in a gym. And a good stereo system
> 
> ...



Is that bird shit on the top tubing?


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


>



Skinny dudes with no abs!


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2015)

The Snake pit


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2015)

Z,
That setup brought back bad memories of summer football practice in the early 80's.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 1, 2015)

I'd lift in the Snake pit


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 1, 2015)

snake said:


> The Snake pit



Oh hell ya, even has the cable crossover. Nice!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 1, 2015)

Better get your tetanus shot before you workout at zeiglers gym.


----------



## Magical (Oct 1, 2015)

Z needs a swifter for his gym


----------



## Magical (Oct 1, 2015)

Z needs to call proserve to clean his gym


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 1, 2015)

ECKSRATED said:


> Better get your tetanus shot before you workout at zeiglers gym.



It's not my gym but I would love to have it and clean it up


----------



## wallyd (Oct 1, 2015)

Snake pit looks good. I need to figure out how to post pics of "the silverback shack"!


----------



## Yaya (Oct 1, 2015)

I wanna hit the snake pit with a 3 pack


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 1, 2015)

snake said:


> The Snake pit



Damn. What a setup!


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 1, 2015)

One of the coolest personal gyms I ever saw was about 10 years ago, I think on an MMA forum called sherdog. This kid was like 18 from Germany I believe who lived in a real small town. In the middle of a forest by his house was a giant hill with a huge steel door on the side of it. Inside was a giant Concrete room. Apparently it was an old concrete bunker from WWII I believe. It look immaculate though. No major cracks in the concrete walls or floor, etc and if I remember correctly it still had electricity and lights in it. So he went to his local government and since it had been abandoned since the end of the war, they gave him permission to use it as a gym. So him and a bunch of the locals in this small town turned this huge concrete bunker into a gym. I remember reading it with my jaw on the floor looking at the pics.


----------



## thqmas (Oct 1, 2015)

snake said:


> The Snake pit



I've got the weirdest boner right now....


----------



## Uncle manny (Oct 1, 2015)

this is where I get it in


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 2, 2015)

Grey Poupon






[/IMG]


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 3, 2015)

Snake Pit FTW. Hell, I'd buy a membership.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Oct 3, 2015)

the grow garage


----------



## R1rider (Oct 3, 2015)

Nice Gym Snake, Seal poarcher..

Some day i will have a home gym.... some day...

Gotta buy a house first lol. 2016


----------



## wallyd (Oct 4, 2015)

Got the silverback shack all put together. Happy days! Can someone help me figure how to post pics?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 4, 2015)

1. Go to imgur.com
2. left click upload image
3. left click browse computer
4. left click on picture then press open
5. left click start upload
6. right click on the BBC code link
7. left click copy
8. go to the Quik Reply box and left click on the third one from the top right that looks like a picture and says insert image
9. click from url
10. right click in the url box
11. left click on paste
12. press ok


----------



## wallyd (Oct 4, 2015)

The Silverback Shack
http://imgur.com/a/jAgf8


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice setup, Wally!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 7, 2015)

wallyd said:


> The Silverback Shack








[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]





[/IMG]


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Oct 7, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


>



Do you even lift!


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 10, 2015)

Lei may recognize this one






[/IMG]


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 8, 2020)

Here's what I've got going so far that is a stack of 6 -25 lbs in the middle

View attachment 10154


View attachment 10155


----------



## DOOM (Jul 8, 2020)

Don’t hate!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 8, 2020)

this is what I have so far that is 6 - 25s in the middle 

View attachment 10158


----------



## CJ (Jul 8, 2020)

DOOM said:


> View attachment 10156
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone raided the local quarry!


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 19, 2020)

Good for the main lifts and for sagging my floor.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 19, 2020)

Posted mine before, but...


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 19, 2020)

Posted these before as well

View attachment 10249

View attachment 10250

View attachment 10251

View attachment 10252


----------



## Boytoy (Jul 19, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Posted these before as well
> 
> View attachment 10249
> 
> ...


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jul 19, 2020)

F'ing awesome Bricks!


----------

